# Mr. Bonehead (papier mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Mr. Bonehead is a large prop that can also be used as an over-the-head mask. The piece is relatively lightweight being created out of newspaper strips dipped in papier mache paste layered over a large inflatable beach ball.

Mr. Bonehead is approximately 22 inches high and 18 inches wide. The techniques used are pretty much the same techniques I've used to create my other pieces just on a larger scale so I did not create tutorial.

Meet Mr. Bonehead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I've worked with this guy

Well done, Stoll, and the last shot is priceless


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

HILARIOUS!! Love it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Cool bones Stolloween. I like the over size mask, its just extra fun!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Another great piece! Nice work.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha, ha, this mask is perfect! Love the oversized masks.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Neato! Where do you actually look out of this mask? Did you incorporate any sort of padding inside for comfort, or is it just the paper mache strips?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> Where do you actually look out of this mask?


Actually there are two miniature cameras mounted in the eyeballs that are wired to a pair of 3D VR glasses allowing the user to.....ok, I'm yanking your chain...I cut a hole in the nose.

There is no padding. I actually envisioned it as just a big skull prop but when I figured out I could put it over my head then suddenly it became an over-the-head mask.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Actually there are two miniature cameras mounted in the eyeballs that are wired to a pair of 3D VR glasses allowing the user to.....ok, I'm yanking your chain...I cut a hole in the nose.


*chuckles* as I was reading this my actual thought was "shut-up" (in a "yeah right" tone). I would have felt bad if you'd actually done it lol.



STOLLOWEEN said:


> There is no padding. I actually envisioned it as just a big skull prop but when I figured out I could put it over my head then suddenly it became an over-the-head mask.


Sounds like a discovery made while drinking beers with buddies. "I bet that could fit on your head". 

He's a heck of a lotta fun Scott.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it Scott. Is it resting on your shoulders, or is there some kind of bracing inside so it doesn't move around on you?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is really cool. You really got me with the way you were saying how you see out of the costume.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

always great Stoll...thanks


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great work. To me that last shot looks like "I can't believe I did it again. That's the third time this week I've lost my car keys."


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You are a mache machine - he's awesome.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Another great project.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow Scott ... that is one big awesome looking prop head. Very nice ...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like it. It gives me a darker side of Jim Henson impression. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He has a very lifelike body.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hehehe... I like that last shot too... As always, most excellent work!


----------

